# What size do my follicles need to be for IUI?



## Dolphin22

I just had a CD10 ultrasound this morning to see how I'm progressing for IUI this month. I've got 4 follicles on my right side, the largest being 12.5 and 4 less than 10 which I think are out of the running this month, my left side has 3, the largest being 14.5 and 6 that are less than 10, again, I think those are out of the running as I don't think they'll mature by the time we need them. Does anyone know what size they need to be before my trigger shot and IUI? My Dr. is supposed to call me later with his plan but I think I'll have to give it a few more days and go back in for another US to see how many grew to where we need them. I've heard that they need to be anywhere between 16-20mm so I hope I at least get one where it needs to be...it only takes one good one right?! :)


----------



## justkitty

I read between 20-25mm is the ideal size of an egg but I don't know anything about an iui.... Sorry it's not that useful.


----------



## Lyn

When I had my internal ultrasound for my use of Clomid they said that 20-25mm is perfect


----------



## Buddhaful

I just had IUI yesterday. Trigger shot on Sat. The ultrasound indicated 3 follicles on right side and 2 on left side. 1 was 22 and 1 was 20. The rest were smaller. I was on clomid 50mg. for 5 days. Had HSG this last week and that is supposed to make everything better for IUI. I'm 43-- so the nurse was very surprised that I produced more than 1. I had 19 resting follicles 2 weeks ago and that was good. I am new to all of this and have high hopes for this IUI.


----------



## MariaF

My clinic said 18mm minimum. So Id say you still have a couple of days to go, may be 3 or 4 which is perfect really. 

Good luck!


----------

